# Indianapolis HELP Needed!



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

I"m am seeking sub contractors for this upcoming winter. Please PM me or call me if interested in a reputable company that pays well and fast! Thanks

317.213.6566

Thanks!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

BUMP....we have several guys off of here and pay quick unlike others who have recruited off of here in the past!



mullis56;411854 said:


> I"m am seeking sub contractors for this upcoming winter. Please PM me or call me if interested in a reputable company that pays well and fast! Thanks
> 
> 317.213.6566
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

BUMP....still seeking drivers with plows and desire to get MONEY!payup


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

Bumpin it up some more


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

can i go ahead and get paid in advance? lmao.. worth a try.. i need a good laugh and a week of sleep.. and a few beers. and then ill be ready for snow..

or lousiana next spring.. which ever.. lets just make some damn money


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

definitely ready for the money. i'll sleep when i'm dead. where you gettin the beers at, i may need a few myself


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

hell i gotta get a day off work to drink a abeer. right now im going on 7 or 8 weeks hell i dont rember with out a day off.. and its been 100 hours a week each week.. so im draggin


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

yea, me too. Harvest is kicking me, but we are finally finishing today. Which means just enough time to get my new truck ready to put a plow on.

we can sleep when we are dead. right now there is payup payup to be made.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

snowman2025;426463 said:


> yea, me too. Harvest is kicking me, but we are finally finishing today. Which means just enough time to get my new truck ready to put a plow on.
> 
> we can sleep when we are dead. right now there is payup payup to be made.


STILL NEEDING 4 OPERATORS BOBCATS AND BACK HOES. LOOKING FOR 3 MORE PLOW TRUCKS. STANG YOU FIND SOMEONE TO BUY PLOW OR WORK OFF PLOW ON THEIR TRUCK? THANKS! CALL ME IF YOU CAN HELP.

317.213.6566


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

mullis56;441500 said:


> STILL NEEDING 4 OPERATORS BOBCATS AND BACK HOES. LOOKING FOR 3 MORE PLOW TRUCKS. STANG YOU FIND SOMEONE TO BUY PLOW OR WORK OFF PLOW ON THEIR TRUCK? THANKS! CALL ME IF YOU CAN HELP.
> 
> 317.213.6566


Havent found a buyer for my plow yet.Still lookin.
Im ready to go,all I need is some snow.John has his two trucks ready and and has been enclosing the cab and putting a heater in the bobcat,I think he got it done.We still need to put michael's plow mount on.
Are you looking for operators for your equipment?I can ask around if you are.Pm or e-mail me pay rate for it to.

I cant wait to try out the new plow,I hope we get some snow soon


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

WHat kind of plow you have and what you asking for it? I have a friend in Avon that needs a plow for a 1995 Chevy 2500! Thanks


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Its the one at the bottom of my signature,prolly to small for him.

Thanks Mike


----------

